# Egg sharer



## serenmai29 (Dec 4, 2010)

Just wondered if anyone knows how long generally does it take from initial consultation to ivf if u plan to be an egg sharer x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=15.0

I thougt maybe some of the ladies on the egg share thread might be able to help you- hope your soon underway, i' m sure your recipient is also eagerly awaiting you to start too.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Serenmai - Hi   
I had my initial consultation in May and was matched to a recipient and started injecting at the end of July.  Lots of luck x


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

It has taken us about 5 months from the initial consultation to the start of tx. I think it helps if you get some of the bloods done with your GP (saves some money too!) We (me and dh2b) had HIV, HEP B surface and HEP B core, HEP C and I had my FSH (day 2/3) and my progesterone (day 21) and my rubella antibodies.


----------

